# Beginner 3x3x3 Tutorial (another 1 alg solution)



## BBcube (Sep 20, 2014)

https://www.bbprojx.net/cube

Well, what can I say, this is yet another basic 3x3x3 tutorial. But, with some really nice features ;-)

Let's call it the LBL-Y method. It is a layer-by-layer-with-workspace method based on the elementary commutator Y = F Ri Fi R. Named it the Y-move because it only affects three edges meeting at a corner. The Y-move is well known and used in many places because it is a simple way to cycle edges and swap corners. The interesting bit is that you don't need other algorithms for a simple beginners method. Read: very many, but straighforward turns requiring little memorization.

The LBL-Y method shares the nice single-algorithm property with Conrad Rider's elegant Single Alg Cube Method (SAM). Both LBL-Y and SAM make good use of the workspace idea, see the 8335 method which is already simple using only three algorithms. 8355 and SAM use the commutator FRFiRi, while LBL-Y happens to use FRiFiR, which is slightly more local.

Looking for comments and feedback!
Have fun.

PS: Since I have run into trouble with Java lately, I moved the site to WebGL/JavaScript. It's nice, but you need a recent (> 2011 or so) browser.

Edit 8/2018: Updated link.


----------



## BBcube (Sep 30, 2014)

The LBL-Y method can also be compared to Philip Marshall's "Ultimate Solution to the Rubik's Cube". The "USRC" method is an edges-first method. Notice that the second step of the LBL method is to solve four corners, but this can be delayed until all the edges are solved. The type of LBL with workspace method that we consider here is closely related to edges-first methods because the same moves that are used to solve the last few corners can be used to solve all corners after all edges have been solved. The USRC method uses the Y-move (called the edge piece series by P.M.), and the corner piece series F R Fi Li F Ri Fi L. 

The Y-method with an edges-first strategy can therefore also be viewed as a single algorithm version of USRC, where we do the edges with Y, but the corner piece series is replaced by two Y-moves.


----------



## G2013 (Sep 30, 2014)

y: Rotation y - Like U
x: Rotation x - Like R
z: Rotation z - Like F
Y: F R' F' R
X: U F' U' F
G: R' F R F'


Scramble: D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' U' R' F2 D B R2 D L'

Solve:
D L2 D R2 L D2 //Bottom edges
U2 YYYYY //Corner 1
y2 U YYY //Corner 2
y U YYYYY //Corner 3
y D' U Y //Edge 1
y' D' Y U Y //Edge 2
y' D' G //Edge 3
y' D' //Adjust to next step
R U2 R' //Bottom left edge
U R U' R' //The other bottom edge
X //Final 3 edges
z2 y' D' G //1st corner
D' G D2 GGG //2nd corner
D2 G //3rd corner
D2 x' GGGG D2 GG D2 //2 corner twist

Average of 5: 47.38

I like how simple a begginer's method can be, and how complicated is the standard LBL method for a begginer.


----------



## abek (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi Bernd,

How do I get the applets to work on your site http://bbprojx.net/cube/ ? Thank you very much.


----------



## BBcube (Aug 24, 2018)

Finally got around to fix various JavaScript/browser issues that had broken the 3d applet.
Now using https, see
https://www.bbprojx.net/cube


----------

